# Control Panel Trouble



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Not serious!

Got this old generating set running today, it was built in 1959 and supplied to Huddersfield Education Committee:

It is 230C DC output, and is in fact a dynamometer, used for instruction on thermodynamics, the same as our larger Ruston & Hornsby engine.




























We are hoping to get this to our last two shows this year, alonside the Ruston 1ZHR.

Today was the first run it had had since we bought it in February.

Peter


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

By heck that brings back memories.I can remember working on similar sets many years ago. 

I can also remember working on a Lincoln generating set where everything checked out ok there was voltage but when current was asked for the voltage disappeared until I finally found the small auxiliary armature's nut wasn't tight and when a load was applied it slowed down and the output was lost.

Frank


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You don't say what the trouble is Peter.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> You don't say what the trouble is Peter.


On the first run, we had no volts, so we stopped and checked the field and brushes continuity which were fine. I checked the front panel fuses and they were OK, turned out to be the brass studs on the field variable resistor, they were tarnished, so a bit of work on the control handle cured that and away it went.

I'll take it off after the shows and give it a good clean, but we are only running 1.25kW of resistive load for the shows so once we have set the voltage it will stay set.

Being DC it is slightly lethal, so we have got to be careful how we handle things.

Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

:roll: :roll: Ah yes, of course, the brass studs, I always had trouble with those on me collars, sometimes wish I hadn't asked :lol: :lol: 

I like the way they did the wiring, nice neat and tidy, not just thrown at it like nowadays.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> :roll: :roll: Ah yes, of course, the brass studs, I always had trouble with those on me collars, sometimes wish I hadn't asked :lol: :lol:
> 
> I like the way they did the wiring, nice neat and tidy, not just thrown at it like nowadays.


The variable resistor is a series of fixed resistances in series, with their join points brought out to brass studs or contacts on the front face of the controller (the big black lump on the back of the panel)

The wiper is a finger of laminated copper or brass, but this unit was outside for a number of years and has been affected by corrosion, hence the problems.

The wiring is what we call conduit wire, seven strand 2.5sq mm and quite easy to get looking nice. It had all the little looms held together by white fabric adhesive tape which had rotted away, we replaced it with cable ties.

Some of this stuff is pretty nice, we took a big 110V panel out of a hydro-electric station at Kendoon on the Galloway Hydro scheme, that came apart in four pieces and filled our LWB Renault van. It is now in the Anson Engine Museum.










Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

They definitely knew how to build things and make them look good, nowadays is just chucked into a box, but would we pay for the same level of workmanship.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> They definitely knew how to build things and make them look good, nowadays is just chucked into a box, but would we pay for the same level of workmanship.


You probably couldn't build that panel today, all the manufacturers of that switchgear are long gone.

That was also very much 'live' with about 350AH's worth of 110V battery behind it, a monster wet-cell battery on racks in the basement below the panel.

At another site, Tongland, they retained the panel but disconnected it as the station was open to the public and they kept it as part of the old equipment.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Galloway_hydro-electric_power_scheme

Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We keep meaning to have a wander around some of the industrial site, but never got around to it.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

The Anson Engine Museum is at Poynton:

http://www.enginemuseum.org

Poynton
Cheshire
SK12 1TD

The other good engine museum is Internal Fire:

Ceredigion
Wales
SA43 2JS

http://www.internalfire.com/

Peter


----------

